# Video: Fischterrine selber machen - AnglerboardTV



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,
basierend auf unserem letzten Video: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276600 folgt nun der nächste Teil.

Diesmal geht es darum eine Terrine selber herzustellen. 

Wer seine Gäste mal beeindrucken möchte, der kriegt mit diesem Video gutes Rüstzeug an die Hand 

Viel Spaß! Wir freuen uns auf eure Kommentare  

[youtube1]J6KSzt3QlY4[/youtube1]

P.S.
Wenn euch die Anglerboard-TV Videos gefallen, freuen wir uns natürlich auch wenn ihr auf:



klickt


----------



## Franky (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Goil!!!!
Echt erste Sahne - einfach, unkompliziert und ohne Schischigaga! 

Aber beim näxten bitte - mehr Outtakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :m:q:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



Franky schrieb:


> Aber beim näxten bitte - mehr Outtakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :m:q:q:q



Genau, da hört man nämlich erstmal, was der Kerl eigentlich für ein Kauderwelsch "spricht".

Ich hab nur iwas von Hure und Patronengurt verstanden.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Da seht ihr mal, wie mich immer bemühe, verständlich zu sprechen..


----------



## volkerm (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

"Er war bemüht"- naja. Für einen Mitteldeutschen schon verständlich. Feine Sache, und kein Brimborium.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischterrine selber machen - AnglerboardTV*

Wir können halt alles.........

Ausser Hochdeutsch...

(zu was auch?)


;-))))


----------



## ha.jo (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischterrine selber machen - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo Thomas

Kann man statt Eistuppe und den Folien nicht auch ne Kuchenkastenform nehmen?
Frage nur weil einige im Haushalt rumschwirren.
Ist das Wasserbad dann trotzdem nötig oder reicht es ohne (Wasserbad) im Backofen?

P.S. Wenn das Filetstück in den Lachs eingewickelt wird hebt es sich bestimmt besser ab,rein fürs Auge.
Werds testen.
Gute Anregung.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischterrine selber machen - AnglerboardTV*

Kuchenformen gibt große Stücke - Garzeit wird entsprechend länger, geht aber grundsätzlich.
Trotzdem Wasserbad nehmen, bessere Hitzeverteilung.

Gestaltung wies gefällt, von bis - alles möglich - war ja nur ein schnelles Beispiel.


----------



## acker (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischterrine selber machen - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo,
wieder einmal sehr schön gemacht , danke für Eure Mühen .
#h

Gruß acker


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischterrine selber machen - AnglerboardTV*

Manchmal glaub ich echt der hat des wirklich gelernt unser Thomas  

Franz wird auch bald bei der Küchenschlacht als Kameramann angestellt  
Vielleicht haben die auch so Möglichkeiten wie bei 1 2 oder 3 als Kamerakind  

Mahlzeit an alle.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischterrine selber machen - AnglerboardTV*



> Franz wird auch bald bei der Küchenschlacht als Kameramann angestellt



Ne, das muss ich nicht haben. Ich filme grundsätzlich lieber lebende Fische als tote.  Wobei die Nebeneffekte, dass es in der Finkbeinerschen Küche warm und trocken ist und ich natürlich alles was gekocht wird auch essen darf nicht zu verachten sind :q

Thomas in seiner Küche zu filmen ist mitunter etwas nervig, weil ich ihn oft nicht ganz im Bild habe. 






Idealerweise würde man da mit mehreren Kameras filmen und dann am Ende entsprechend zusammenschneiden. Aber am Inhalt des gezeigten würde das nichts ändern - es ist nur deutlich mehr Aufwand. Und ich glaube es ist auch so ganz gut nachzuvollziehen worum es geht.


----------

